

Show HN: Side project for organized bookmarking: Saaave - cj
http://saaave.com

======
moconnor
"Your personal library for the web. A better way of bookmarking" - this isn't
a value proposition. Give me a reason to take action (in this case, give you
my email address) instead of clicking back.

Requesting a username and password immediately after the email address?
Another obstacle to adoption. Get rid of this as quickly as you can.

Before you lose too much potential front page traffic, consider:

1\. Showing what Saaave does better than a browser's bookmark list or Safari's
reading list - emphasis on show and not tell.

2\. Whether capturing the email address is really necessary as the first
interaction with the site. You'll get much better retention if you let people
start using Saaave with no obstacles, and then prompt for an email address as
the last step.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Actually it is a value proposition. It just isn't an _Unique_ Value
Proposition, which is obviously, the whole point. Good points though.

------
eremzeit
Can you give me a bit of introduction about what it does? I personally would
want to know this before I give my email address and start messing around.

~~~
adrianwaj
exactly... any other surprises and mysteries in store for us? Did you create
the logo?

"Your personal library for the web."

That tells me a lot. Are there 'virtual' bookshelves provided?

"A better way of bookmarking."

Are you sure about that? My way is pretty fast and works when I'm offline.
Does yours do that too?

------
MaxGfeller
Looks very promising. I think there is still no good tool to manage all your
links correctly. However, I have some ideas for you: \- Sharing lists (so that
they show up under your list) with teams \- Mobile integration if this is
possible

Good work!

------
teja1990
I opened the site and the front page asks me to give my email w/o even telling
me what it does. I came right back to HN to check on comments , so as
mentioned by others , give us an intro , it will really help.

------
Veera
Here's what I experienced:

1\. Signed up using a dummy email address - just to test the service.
Luckily(!), it logged me in without any email activation. Good that, there's a
workaround to see the service without giving your actual email address.

2\. The landing page page after I logged in was little confusing at first.
There was a button to create list - but I was wondering why should I create a
list first in a bookmarking service. Later, only after creating a list, the
option to add an URL popped up.

3\. Even before I create a list, I installed the bookmarklet. But when I tried
to bookmark a page, the popup window was asking me to choose a list but I
didn't have any. I thought from that popup I could create a new list, but I
couldn't.

4\. After logging out, I wanted to login again. Went to home page - but
couldn't find any 'login' link. It took sometime to realize I need to enter my
email address in the same textbox which I used to signup. Little confusing.

------
apricot13
I like the design, nice and clean.

I managed to create two lists with the same name, should that be possible!?
There was nothing to indicate the browser was saving the first time I clicked
so I clicked again and ended up with two!

Also, when I add a new list, the input box overflows outside of the list div.

I really like the idea for this, some social features would be awesome, like
sharing your lists publically and groups!

Groups could moderate a list of links for a particular topic, With
contributors rating/commenting on whether they find them useful or not.

I remember a HN thread a while back saying there were no good lists of python
tutorials around, this could certainly solve this problem!

~~~
apricot13
Another thought, a welcome email would be nice, how am I supposed to remember
how many a's are in saaaaaaave!? :P

------
seele
Could you explain how Saaave makes bookmarking more organized?

Few weeks ago I've written on HN about my side project LStack
(<http://lstack.com>), which essentially is also about better organization of
bookmarks. It features bookmark parameters (like - price:100 USD, type:webapp,
genre:jazz), powerful filtering and organizing bookmarks into groups and
folders (I call them "streams").

How would you compare LStack to Saaave? What are the differences and / or
similarities?

------
TenJack
This sounds interesting but I couldn't try it out. I got an "Invalid beta
code" error. This happened after I typed in too short of a password. Also, the
signup css was messed up in Chrome.

------
powertower
I have so many bookmarks that IE8 (don't ask) chokes for 10-20 seconds on
startup (a bookmark is stored by IE8 as an individual file).

None of these bookmarks are organized well by me. I just bookmark something if
it's good. Maybe, once in a while, I'll create a folder for a couple of
related bookmarks that I add at the same time.

What can this do for me?

P.S., I have no idea what your website is or what it does, or how it can help
me. But this is your failure, not mine.

------
edo
I love this! Iron out the bugs and add https support, and you've totally got
me as a user. I've been looking for something like this for a long time now.

edit: being able to import and sort through my old bookmarks would be awesome
too ;-).

------
grigy
Does not accept my username, without pointing out the reason. And the
registration flow is not standard and confusing.

------
enra
Looks like a similar approach like we have in <http://kippt.com>

------
ragesh
How is this any different from, or better than, all the other bookmarking apps
out there?

------
Tichy
A form that lets me enter my email address? Aren't there are zillion of those
already?

